# Early morning cuppa in bed conversation today.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Since we have lived here, almost 14 years, lakes are shrinking, we no longer hear frogs when 14 years ago at this time of year it was almost deafening.
There are no where near the amount of Storks, Kranes, green finches, well all the little birds including the sparrows are diminishing, hares used to entertain us early spring, deer in their dozens are no longer, if we see 20 together these days its a lot.
I expect a lot is to do with agriculture, new herbicides so nothing for the hares to eat, more efficient sprays against fungi and aphids, less food for the little birds. 
The sprays get into the ditches and ponds killing off the frogs, Storks and Kranes eat frogs so there is less food for them and if the can´t feed the young they perish.


Anyway up, if we are still alive in another 14 years will there be any wild life left for us to enjoy?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They are all in our garden Jan and that bloody Coocoo has started up.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As far as wildlife is concerned I am a total pessimist. I believe in 10, 20, 30 years time there will be so little left.
Humans pay money for what they want....animals don't have any money!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our frogs are scant this year

But the pond was emptied beyond the beach area due to a leak , where they spawn 

Now the pond is completely empty for repairs 

But the top pond is still full

The fish are in the filter chambers , seem fine , didn’t realise how big they are 

And Albert and young Albert begin to paint a waterproof layer or three 

It’s huge when emptied 

And I wonder will the next owner want it?

But for now these fish have lived along side us for many years, over 20 yrs, I guess they are worth something to Koi collectors

Longer than shadow 

Longer than most of or grandkids 

So it’s even hard to let go of fish 

Sandra


----------

